# Buffalo Wild Wings



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I live in NC which is a pro gun state. Buffalo Wild Wings recently opened a store in Smithfield. I was going to eat there until I saw this sign. Needless to say they did not get any of my money. I will never eat there.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Buddy printed up a bunch of these cards. We walk in and hand them to the counter person or employee and walk out.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I contacted them and explained that they will never get a penny from me. Even if they changed the policy as far as I'm concerned they can go out of business.

http://www.buffalowildwings.com/contact-us/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The corporation is against guns, and the one in Dothan has that same decal. I carried into the restaurant and didn't have a problem, but I won't be carrying into it, again. Too much beer flowing and ruckus. Not the type of place this short tempered jerk needs to go with a weapon. As a matter of fact, not the type of place I need to go to, anyway. Maybe if I were into sports....


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

You are not missing anything. BWW food sucks!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah the food sucks and it cost me 25.00 to feel like I had a meal. It's a no go for me. I've been once and that was once too many for me.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I went when they opened up here ,, I will never go back again ,, Buffalo Bro. is a lot better ,, but Hooters is the best ,," love them Hooters " (.)(.)


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Buffalo Wild Wings sorry after gun-fearing waitress refuses to serve cops | Fox News

Back in 2013 a server refused to serve four on-duty cops and asked that they take their guns to their squad car and return. BW3 later had to issue an apology. But it goes to show how deep the ignorance runs.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> The corporation is against guns, and the one in Dothan has that same decal. I carried into the restaurant and didn't have a problem, but I won't be carrying into it, again. Too much beer flowing and ruckus. Not the type of place this short tempered jerk needs to go with a weapon. As a matter of fact, not the type of place I need to go to, anyway. Maybe if I were into sports....


You cant really watch sports there. It is too lod. People are there to socialize, not watch sports. Not a true sports bar. I have been frustrated every time I have tried to watch a game in one. Their beer is overpriced as well.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

In some states is is illegal to be in an establishment that serves alcohol

and if they did have the sign, I would eat there IF I really had a hankering for it... I conceal carry so who would know..and if they notice and ask me to leave I would leave


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

> "It is the company's practice to allow credentialed officers to carry guns," spokeswoman Angie Andresen told FoxNews.com. "We're working with team members to make sure that everyone knows what the protocol is. They have apologized."


So a cop can carry a gun but a licensed citizen can't? Screw that place.


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

They can take there wings and fly away!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Ask them if they are against the ENTIRE BILL OF RIGHTS, or just the second amendment?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I also choose to vote with my cash. They have a right o post 100% I also have a right to spend my cash else where.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Private company has the right to do what they want. Last time I went, maybe 3 years ago, food was not worth the price. I am 100% positive more than 2 in our party was armed. 

We usually go to another Wing Joint nearer to us. Locally independently owned and firearm friendly. Better wings.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

being from buffalo I can tell you that wildwings taste like any other pizza and wings joint but with higher cost.
over priced for the same wings and they use wildwing sauce which is the same as franks hot sauce not one thing different 
beside HOOTERS are better


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

gambit said:


> being from buffalo I can tell you that wildwings taste like any other pizza and wings joint but with higher cost.
> over priced for the same wings and they use wildwing sauce which is the same as franks hot sauce not one thing different
> beside HOOTERS are better


HOOTERS Huh Did I hear HOOTERS??? I get their buffalo shrimp every time, can't remember ever getting their wings. Oh yea, I get their pitcher of beer with a ice bag in it to keep it cold. I only go for the food though, never notice that the girl's short shorts are all orange.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Don't get mad call, write email or business card as chipper has and move on. Voting with your wallet is the best way to prove your point. But do let them know why.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

gambit said:


> being from buffalo I can tell you that wildwings taste like any other pizza and wings joint but with higher cost.
> over priced for the same wings and they use wildwing sauce which is the same as franks hot sauce not one thing different
> beside HOOTERS are better


I loves me some Anchor Bar wings! I am also a HUGE fan of Beef on Weck but have never been able to find it anywhere but Buffalo, NY. And Chippewa Street... Oh HELL YEAH!!!!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I went to one close to Raleigh in '04, didn't like the food.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

last time I was at hooters it was for a contest
we had to bench press the ladies yes you read it correct we had to bench press the ladies
and when the radio clowns come and was asking us how we felt the guy next to me said to the microphone , feels like morning.
how I miss being young and even more dumb I wont say the rest


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I was a westside boy in the area of grant street and west ferry and Niagara st sections aka to the locos 'crack ho central ' so the best wings we can get was able la nova's and mister pizza 
never cared for the club hopping on Chippewa and genesee st to many limp wrist rainbow fruit loops warriors was taken over the area if you catch my drift 
might be heading to buffalo this summer to see my family I might have to swing by teds hots dog I do miss a simple chili dog


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

gambit said:


> I was a westside boy in the area of grant street and west ferry and Niagara st sections aka to the locos 'crack ho central ' so the best wings we can get was able la nova's and mister pizza
> never cared for the club hopping on Chippewa and genesee st to many limp wrist rainbow fruit loops warriors was taken over the area if you catch my drift
> might be heading to buffalo this summer to see my family I might have to swing by teds hots dog I do miss a simple chili dog


I don't know about that. I have been to Buffalo three times. All three times the client put me up a block off Chippewa St. My most memorable night (or maybe unmemorable night) was sitting in a tex-mex bar shooting whiskey with a Buffalo cop and his wife/girlfriend. Those two were crazy.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

That place is s hooters knockoff and that's not saying much. Overpriced crap.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> In some states is is illegal to be in an establishment that serves alcohol
> 
> and if they did have the sign, I would eat there IF I really had a hankering for it... I conceal carry so who would know..and if they notice and ask me to leave I would leave


Good point. In Texas its generally unlawful to bring a gun into a place that serves/sells alcohol. So most folks would be in violation to go in there packing concealed to start with..so the sign is a bit superfluous on that score..at least for standard CW permits. Now Dubja blessed some of us with a retired cop card which is a bit stouter and allows packing wherever its legal for the local cops to carry. Including beer joints etc. Now there is some controversy on whether the card is good at schools. And its been proven to not work well in Noo Yawk City. Back to the point at hand..go concealed and be cool. If a person happen to wind up having to shoot somebody..the sign is going to be the least of the worries.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Good point. In Texas its generally unlawful to bring a gun into a place that serves/sells alcohol. So most folks would be in violation to go in there packing concealed to start with..so the sign is a bit superfluous on that score..at least for standard CW permits. Now Dubja blessed some of us with a retired cop card which is a bit stouter and allows packing wherever its legal for the local cops to carry. Including beer joints etc. Now there is some controversy on whether the card is good at schools. And its been proven to not work well in Noo Yawk City. Back to the point at hand..go concealed and be cool. If a person happen to wind up having to shoot somebody..the sign is going to be the least of the worries.


Big Wheel is absolutely correct. Guns in establishments in Texas serving alcohol have been taboo for a long time.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

You can drink a jack n coke then walk upstairs and buy a gun in Alabama.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> You can drink a jack n coke then walk upstairs and buy a gun in Alabama.


Probably can then go out back...... and ping beer cans.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Probably can then go out back...... and ping beer cans.


No, it's at Bass Pro Shops. Restaurant with a full bar downstairs and the gun counter upstairs.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Bass Pro Shops in Texas does not serve alcohol. Nor does any other firearm retailer. You can get popcorn at the deli though.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> You can drink a jack n coke then walk upstairs and buy a gun in Alabama.


You can do that with Jack, but you should be pistol-whipped if you contaminate Woodford Reserve with Coke.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Bass Pro Shops in Texas does not serve alcohol. Nor does any other firearm retailer. You can get popcorn at the deli though.


Technically it's a different business. Islamorada Fish Co. has the restaurant but it's all under one roof and the restaurant and Bass Pro are the only two businesses operating under that one roof.

So it's not like a shopping mall, it's a stand alone building.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I was going to say as long at they was separately licensed with no common entry points it would prob work in Texas too...unless they trip them up on having to be so many feet away from each other. Sorta like with beer joints and schools. Prob all depend what the TACB said about it..and they do whatever the 
Sheriff says is ok. So i would prob start out checking with the Sheriff on that..lol.


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

Bass Pro in Washington servers booze, then walk over buy your AR and grab a 30 round mag. Then head next door and buy some legal pot. Gotta love my state, now if suppressors were just as easy.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Food there is alright, its a decent place to grab a beer and watch a game. In my state its perfectly legal for business's to ban guns but you wont get arrested if you get caught with one on you unless your cause a disturbance or refuse to leave when asked. I pretty much carry everywhere except where its banned by law.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Those signs might be a lawyer required thing. Notice one of little places I hangs out sometimes has a big sign at the door..saying No guns..knives or Motorcyle colors..brass knuckles etc. Not sure anybody has bothered to read it except me.lol.


----------

